# Fiberglass Door Issue



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

I just recently Gel Stained a door and lightly sealed the door with Helmsman Semi gloss exterior clear.. the home owners told me to match the floor and I did, But they didnt like the color.. So now she wants me to strip it and re-stain it...what kind stripper is best for this and what would be the out come of trying to re-stain it LIGHTER.. I talked her into painting it but she still wants it striped before I do that...any fed back would be great


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure why you would need to strip it in order to paint it but they strip real easy with 30 minute (home depot) stripper.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

if you're going to re stain it, i wouldnt get something too hot to strip it with for fear of melting the grain. You might have trouble getting the darkness out of the grain also, but if you're going to paint it none of that really matters


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Not sure why you would need to strip it in order to paint it but they strip real easy with 30 minute (home depot) stripper.


Ye I told her I could sand it prime and paint it....but shes hell bent on that its gonna chip..but if I do have to strip it whats a good product to use on the fiberglass ..


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We use this for all stripping / we do alot and have tried many








We've tried hotter and it will only burn YOU more


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

ive stripped a few fiberglass doors.

heres what i do.

i use a water rinseable stripper,,,,,,some strippers stop their stripping action when water hits it, so i always get water rinseable.

i havnt had a problem with the stripper affecting the fiberglass yet,,,,,,the film you need to remove is so thin it should come off pretty quick.

i lay on the stripper, let it do its work, and use a small electric powerwasher (1300 psi) to take it off.

i follow up with a small stiff bristled brush for any stubborn spots.

with that said, you can do this also>>>>

if you plan on restaining the door, you can just paint the door the base color that came from the faxctory, or whatever works for you,,,,,,it was probably a creamy yellowish color. it s a nice base for some stainwork.

lay it out nicely and dont fill in the grain with somthing thick.

its a lot easier than stripping.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

Take the door home. Paint it the way you want. Then lie to her.


----------



## GA Painter (Jan 29, 2009)

daren said:


> Take the door home. Paint it the way you want. Then lie to her.



And then you can wait by the phone for a call back and a referral.:no:


----------



## gmcon (Feb 9, 2009)

Stripping a fibre door to re-stain is a tough job. The stain wants to stay in the grain and sometimes creates a darker grain than expected. A good lacquer wash after stripping seems to help. If the color the customer is looking for is just a hue off,, you could try tinting your hellsman to adjust the color difference. Good Luck!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Never had any problems...You're over thinkin it!! Hot stripper/Rag it off/Strip Again "if needed"/Neutralize it with denatured alcohol/Paint It!!!! Oh Make sure you where rubber gloves....


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

ive never had any problems with the stain staying in the grain either. as far as stripping goes this is not a tough job.

also,,,,he didnt mention sidelites, so bringing it to the shop might not work either.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

high fibre said:


> ive never had any problems with the stain staying in the grain either. as far as stripping goes this is not a tough job.
> 
> also,,,,he didnt mention sidelites, so bringing it to the shop might not work either.


no cant bring it to the shop...got sidelites to do also..


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Oh Make sure you where rubber gloves....


So you are saying that one should "wear rubber gloves" when handling a "Hot Stripper"? Then "Rag it off" afterwards. Have her "Strip again if needed". Then "Nuetralize with alcohol"?


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

daren said:


> Take the door home. Paint it the way you want. Then lie to her.


:lol:
That sounds far-fetched, but I wouldn't put it past some painters. After all, we do have a reputation to hold up:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

LC you are twisted..... I was wondering how long it would be before someone went there


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> LC you are twisted..... I was wondering how long it would be before someone went there


Break out the stop-watch! :whistling2:

So you were *aware* of the connotations when you made the post?

Isnt that entrapment?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It depends on the meaning of the word "aware" That's an old Bill Clinton trick!!!!!!!


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I was joking about the lie to her part. What is her reasoning behind wanting it stripped if you are going to paint it. If she is willing to pay for the extra time, then fine, do it. But it's really wasted effort.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daren said:


> What is her reasoning behind wanting it stripped if you are going to paint it.


I think he said he was going to strip it and restain it a lighter color.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I think he said he was going to strip it and restain it a lighter color.


i was gonna just prime an paint it but..shes in the house now..she wants it striped cause she dosnt want it to chip she says its gonna look to thick..so here i am asking this question


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

so charge her for the very labor intensive service of removing the door, stripping it, and stripping the sidelites in place. no easy task, and very costly. this sounds like a great opportunity to make some money.


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

Tell her you only have to sand, base coat, and re-gel stain then poly. You are the professional not her.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> It depends on the meaning of the word "aware" That's an old Bill Clinton trick!!!!!!!


So when I am handling the hot stripper, would you advise me not to inhale?

:whistling2:


----------

